# WOIN WOIN Starter Set



## Morrus (Yesterday at 5:55 PM)

We have started work on a boxed set containing a 32-page softcover rulebook, three 10-page adventures (one for each era), and 12 pregens (4 for each era), available to third parties via the most open non-rescindable license we can find. 

More news as it comes.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 6:05 PM)

Awesome!


----------

